# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  I Falem Nderes Zotit!

## marcus1

*Te dashtun vllazen e motra, 

Jam tuj e hape nji kyt teme per me hedh shkrime inkurajuese per te gjithe ata qi e duen Jezu Krishtin. Jeni te inkurajuem edhe ju per me postue ne njikyt teme shkrime qi ju mendoni se jane te vlefshme per inkurajim.* ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Unë u kam dhënë atyre fjalën tënde dhe bota i ka urryer, sepse nuk janë prej botës, ashtu si edhe unë nuk jam prej botës." (Gjoni 17:14)


Kur jemi thirrur të veshim Njeriun e Ri, jemi sfiduar me dicka radikale, diçka që për shkak te Personit të Tij, mund të rezultojë në çrregullimin e gjërave natyrale, në çrregullimin e rregullit tokësor të gjërave. Kjo është një përmbysje madhore. Pse? Sepse ky Njeri i Ri është i huaj për këtë botë. Dhe kur ne veshim këtë Njeri të Ri, menjëherë do shkëputemi nga kjo botë dhe do kemi një damkë për diçka shumë më të madhe se mund të imagjinojmë me mëndjen tonë, diçka e ndarë nga mishi dhe gjaku, diçka që ne e quajmë “Frymë dhe Jetë”.

----------


## marcus1

"Jo se unë tashmë e fitova çmimin ose jam bërë i përsosur, por po vazhdoj të rend për ta zënë, sepse edhe unë u zura nga Jezu Krishti." (Filipianet 3:12)

Shumë vite pasi Pali kishte veshur Zotin Jezus, deklaron se ai ende po vazhdon të mundohet të kapë (kuptojë) Atë që tashmë ka kapur Palin. Lartësia, gjerësia, gjatësia dhe thellësia e këtij Njeriu të Ri, këtij Njeriu Qiellor, është tërësisht përtej asaj që ne mund të masim pa pasur një zbulim nga Fryma. Ne jemi më të familjariyuar dhe kemi më shumë siguri në njeriun e vjetër sesa kemi në Njeriun e Ri. Me hirin e Perëndisë kjo gjë duhet të ndryshojë. Kur ne me të vërtetë shohim Njeriun e Ri, atëhere kapërcejmë njeriun e vjetër. Me pak fjalë, kjo është mënyra se si Perëndia përmbush veprën e zvogëlimit tonë dhe zmadhimit të Krishtit.

----------


## marcus1

"Por i ati u tha shërbëtorëve të vet: "Sillni këtu rrobën më të bukur dhe visheni, i vini një unazë në gisht dhe sandale në këmbë."

Të vishesh me Jezu Krishtin do të thotë të vishesh me rrobën më të mirë. Kjo rrobë na bën që të dukemi më të mirë se ç'jemi në të vertetë. Por kur vishemi me rrobat më të mira, na bën që të sillemi ndryshe. Sjellja dhe veprimet tona janë fruti i asaj që ne jemi, jo arsyeja për cfare jemi. Pali nuk na ka dhënë kurrë urdhërimi për hir të urdhërimeve. Ai na jep shumë udhëzime për sa i përket sjelljes sonë, por këto janë bazuar gjithmonë ne faktin se cilët jemi ne ne Krishtin, jo në çfarë shpresojmë të bëhemi ne veten tonë. Duke qenë veshur me Jezu Krishtin, ne jemi mbështjellur prej Tij dhe karakteri ynë zëvëndësohet me karakterin e Tij. Jeta e Tij është marrë si shkëmbim me jetën tonë. Nëse ne bashkëpunojmë me Jetën, do të shohim se sjellja jonë do të ndryshojë në mënyrë spontane. 

Po me djalin me të madh, çfarë ndodh? " Atëherë i ati i tha: "O bir, ti je gjithmonë me mua, dhe çdo gjë që kam është jotja." (Luka 15:31) Lavdi Zotit! Nuk ka njëanshmëri me Perëndinë, sado që mund të mendojmë ne se Zoti po sillet më mirë me një vëlla apo motër tjetër. Nuk është kështu, rroba, unaza dhe sandalet  perfaqësojnë "Gjithçka", plotësinë e Atit. "Dhe nga plotësia e Tij, ne të gjithë kemi marrë. (Gjoni 1:16) Ati thotë: "Gjithçka që kam është e jotja" Kush guxon dhe kërkon një gjë të vetme të veçuar nga Biri?

----------


## marcus1

*"Vishni gjithë armatimin e Perëndisë që të mund të qëndroni kundër kurtheve të djallit" (Efesianet 6:11)*

Më lejoni të jemi i sinqertë me ju duke ju thënë se kushdo që ka besim në "armatim frymor" duke e parë atë si një diçka ne vete do të dështojë tmerrësisht. Kushdo që mbështetet në formula besimi apo metoda lufte frymore do të shohin se të dyja këto gjëra do dështojnë. Pse? Sepse Perëndia nuk na ka dhënë një formulë apo një metodë, Ai na ka dhënë Birin e Tij. Ai nuk na kërkon që të ndjekim një rit apo një ceremoni, Ai thotë: "Vishni Zotin Jezus". Duke pasur Zotin Jezus, unë kam tërë armatimin e Perëndisë. Nuk është e nevojshme të kërkoj çdo pjesë të armatimit, apo të rrëfej çdo gjë, apo të bëj çdo gjë, por është e nevojshme, pasi të kem veshur të gjithë armatimin e Perëndisë, "të qëndroj". Është e nevojshme vetëm të qëndroj në Të.

----------


## marcus1

*"Por vishuni me Zotin Jezu Krisht dhe mos tregoni kujdes për mishin, që t`ia kënaqni lakmitë." (Romakët 13:14)*

Zgjidhja e Perëndisë përsa i përket problemit të mëkatit, mishit dhe djallit, është që ne të kemi veshur Zotin Jezus. Vetëm përmes Tij ne mund të "mos tregojmë kujdes për mishin", dhe vetëm përmes Tij ne mund t'i "përballojmë dinakërisë së djallit". Nuk mund të guxojmë ti bëjmë gjërat me të komplikuara kur Zoti i ka bërë të thjeshta. Të fokusohesh ne mishin tënd dhe ne armikun tënd, është një humbje kohe. Në vënd të kësaj duhet të kuptojmë sa i lavdishëm është Biri i Perëndisë dhe të ngulmoj thellë drejt Tij. Çfarë keni ju, një metodë apo një Njeri? Këtu nuk ka të bëjë me mua, me mishin tim apo me të keqin - gjithçka ka të bëjë me Krishtin; dhe ndërsa Ai zmadhohet, çdo gjë tjetër nuk mund veçse të zvogëlohet.

----------


## marcus1

*Atëherë Pjetri kujtoi atë që i kishte thënë Jezusi: ``Para se të këndojë gjeli, do të më mohosh tri herë``. Dhe ai doli përjashta dhe qau me hidhërim.* (Mateu 26:75)

Jezusi nuk u çudit dhe as nuk u zhgenjye kur Pjetri dështoi. Po kështu, Ai nuk çuditet dhe as nuk zhgënjehet kur ju dështoni. Përkundrazi, Ai pret që ju të dështoni kështu që ju të ktheheni tek Ai. Ai nuk ka iluzione për ju dhe Ai ju njeh juve tej për tej. Ai e di, pavarësisht se sa shumë mund të jetë e gatshme fryma juaj, se mishi është i dobët. Dobësia jonë nuk është problem, problem është mos dëshira jonë për të parë dobësitë tona. Pali nuk ka konfidence në mish, prandaj ai thotë: _"Prandaj me kënaqësi të madhe do të krenohem më tepër për dobësitë e mia, që fuqia e Krishtit të rrijë tek unë."_ (IIKor. 12:9) Por ne nuk gëzohemi me dobësitë tona ashtu si Pali bënte. Ne, nuk i pranojmë ato, apo i fshehim ato, apo mundohemi t'i ndreqim ato, apo mundohemi t'i shlyejme ato duke bërë diçka tjetër në një fushë tjetër. Njerëzit do debatojnë dhe do më kundërshtojnë në këtë çështje sepse ata, ne mënyrë të dëshpëruar, duan të ruajnë diçka për veten e tyre. Ata kanë një vetëvlerësim delikat dhe këto të reja që unë u jap, janë shumë të dhimbshme për ti mbajtur. 

Por unë po ju sjell një sihariq të madh të dashur miq të krishterë. Dështimi në veten tonë është çelësi për të jetuar jetën e krishterë. Megjithëse është e dhimbshme, lotët e hidhur të dështimit na sigurojnë ujin për të vaditur Farën e Çmuar që është mbjellur në qëndrën e zemrës suaj duke e bërë atë që të rritet. Dëshpërimi i vetes sonë është çelësi që i hap derën të gjithë pushtetit, fitores dhe frytshmërisë në Krisht që ne kaq shumë kërkojmë. "*E DI* se në mua (dmth në mishin tim) nuk banon asgjë e mirë." Pali thotë "E DI". Asgjë e mirë. E di se në mua, në mishin tim, në veten time nuk ekziston asgjë e mirë. I veçuar nga Ai unë jam një hiç. Ai është Gjithçka. KRISHTI NË MUA është e vetmja SHPRESË e imja. Në njërën pjesë timen, në mishin tim, nuk banon asgjë e mirë. Në pjesën tjetër jeton Krishti.

----------


## marcus1

*"Sepse dëshmia e Jezusit është frymë e profecisë" (Zbulesa 19:10)*

I gjithë qëllimi i të folurës dhe të shkruarës profetike është t'i sjellësh kishës dhe botës një zbulim më të gjërë të Jezusit. Ne i referohemi kësaj si Dëshmia e Jezusit. Pjesa më e madhe e atyre që quhen "profetike" sot është thjeshtë eskatologjike, d.m.th. e frymëzuar nga studimet e kohëve të fundit, por jo domosdo e frymëzuar nga Fryma që të na sjellë neve një zbulesë më të madhe të Jezu Krishtit. Ne i bëjmë dëm Kishës nëse trazojmë ujrat midis asaj që është profetike dhe asaj që është eskatologjike, sepse Kisha nuk është themeluar mbi kuptimin e kohëve të fundit, por mbi zbulesën e njohjes së Jezu Krishtit.

----------


## Matrix

amen vlla
falemnders qe je tuj i nda kto me ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marcus1

*"dhe u shpërfytyrua përpara tyre: fytyra e tij shkëlqeu si dielli dhe rrobat e tij u bënë të bardha si drita." (Mateu 17:2)*

Të vishesh me Zotin Jezus do të thotë të shpërfytyrohesh. Ne që deklarojmë se kemi një thirrje qiellore, shtetësi qiellore dhe një lindje hyjnore, për shumë kohë kemi jetuar si njerëz tokësorë. Ajo dritë që ne kemi është e fshehur poshtë minderit; nuk ka asnjë shkëlqim rreth nesh. Nuk e kam fjalën për ndonjë shkëlqim të jashtëm apo diçka që del nga mishi, por për një Dritë dhe një Jetë që demonstron prezencën e Krishtit. "Në Të ishte jeta dhe ishte drita e njerëzve" (Gjoni 1:4)

----------


## marcus1

*"Të dashurit e mi, tani ne jemi bij të Perëndisë, por se çfarë do të jemi, kjo nuk është bërë ende e njohur. Veçse dimë që, kur të shfaqet Ai, do të jemi të ngjashëm me Të, sepse do ta shohim Atë ashtu siç është." (IGjoni:3:2)*

Nëse qëndrojmë në Të ne do bëhemi ashtu siç është Ai. Nëse kemi veshur Zotin Jezus, atëhere ne po shndërrohemi në ngjashmërinë e Tij, po bëhemi sipas shëmbëlltyrës së Tij dhe jeni në proçesin e shndërrimit. Pas një kohe të mirë që kemi ndjekur Zotin nuk kemi nevojë të pyesim veten: "Çfarë do bënte Jezusi". Nëse po shndërrohemi atëhere Drita dhe Jeta do t'i përgjigjen vetvetiu dhe në mënyrë të pamundimshme çdo lloj pyetje.

----------


## marcus1

*Por ju e njihni Atë, sepse me ju qëndron dhe në ju do të jetë. (Gjoni 14:17)*

Ashtu siç dëshmia vjen pas zbulesës, ashtu edhe Jeta pas Dritës. Ne dimë çfarë të bëjmë thjeshtë sepse vetë Ai po e bën atë përmes nesh. Nëse kemi veshur Zotin Jezus, nuk kemi nevojë të shohim as të shkuarën as të ardhmen. Nuk kemi nevoje të shohim as lart në qiell as poshtë në tokë. Nuk kemi nevojë të shohim jashtë fare pasi Mbretëria e Perëndisë ndodhet brënda nesh. Ai që tha: "Unë jam *me* ju, por do jem *në* ju" tashmë ka ardhur për të banuar në të gjithë ata që besojnë.

----------


## marcus1

*"Sepse dua tju vë në dijeni, vëllezër, se ungjilli që u predikua prej meje nuk është sipas njeriut. Sepse unë as nuk e kam marrë nga njeriu, as nuk ma ka mësuar njeri, por e kam marrë nëpërmjet një zbulese të Jezus Krishtit." (Galatasit 1:11,12)*

Pesë fjalë të shqiptuara me anë të zbulesës janë me vlerë më shumë se dhjetë mijë fjalë të dala nga mishi dhe gjaku. I dashur mik, a e njihni me të vërtetë Zotin? A është kjo njohuri e bazuar në zbulesë, apo është thjesht ideja juaj, ose ajo që ju keni qenë mësuar nga mishi dhe gjaku? Tani është koha për të shqyrtuar themelin tuaj dhe të zbuloni nëse ju keni ndërtuar mbi shkëmb ose në rërë. Ne tani e dimë se si është e mundur që dikush të bëjë shumë vepra të fuqishme në emrin e Jezusit, dhe megjithatë të mos njohi Zotin. Zbulesa është dallimi midis aktivitetit fetar dhe njohurisë së vërtetë.

----------


## marcus1

*Zbulesa e Jezus Krishtit, të cilën Perëndia ia dha për t’ua treguar shërbëtorëve të Tij ato që duhet të ndodhin së shpejti, dhe Ai e bëri të ditur duke i dërguar engjëllin shërbëtorit të Tij Gjon, i cili ka dëshmuar për të gjitha ato që ka parë, domethënë për fjalën e Perëndisë dhe për dëshminë e Jezus Krishtit. (Zbulesa 1:1,2)*

Libri i Zbulesës nuk ka si qëllim primar të na tregojë se si do jetë fundi i botës (megjithëse edhe këtë gjë e shohim), por Zbulesën dhe Dëshminë e Jezu Krishtit. Menjëherë konfrontohemi në këtë libër me vizionin e Jezu Krishtit duke qëndruar në mes të Ekklesisë: Kjo është shumë ndryshe nga imazhi i Mesisë që vuante, që u përbuz dhe u refuzua nga njerëzit. Pra, ky është një zbulim i mëtejshëm i Zotit Jezus dhe është vërtetë profetike. 

I tërë libri, me simbolet dhe me kuptimet e tij, mund të jetë i pakapshëm dhe ne mund të kundërshtojmë njëri-tjetrin me interpretimet tona, por esenca e librit, zbulesa e Jezu Krishtit si Mbreti i Mbretërve dhe Zoti i Zotërve, Alfa dhe Omega, Fillimi dhe Fundi, i Pari dhe i Fundit, nuk mund të kundërshtohet.

----------


## marcus1

*Gjatë rrugës, duke iu afruar Damaskut, aty nga mesdita, një dritë e fortë vetëtiu papritur nga qielli rreth meje.Rashë për tokë dhe dëgjova një zë që më thoshte: "Saul, Saul, përse më përndjek?"*

Kur një zbulesë të godet, duhet vetem një të mijtat e sekondit që të ndodhë. Më kujtohet kur për herë të parë pata zbulesën e Jezu Krishtit. Deri në atë kohë kam pasur shume përvoja religjioze dhe frymore, më shumë se një besimtar i mesëm. Kam qenë pastor dhe mësues për shume vjet. Mendoja se me të vërtetë e njihja Zotin. Por një ditë Perëndia më zbuloi Birin e Tij në mua. Po qëndroja në oborrin e prapëm duke lexuar Shkrimin dhe papritur, thellë në zemrën time, unë "pashë" (jo me sytë e mi, por së brëndshmi) Jezusin duke qëndruar në të djathtën e Perëndisë dhe pashë veten të ngritur dhe të ulur me të në vëndet qiellore. (Efesianët 2:6)

Ajo ditë ishte sikur të kalova nga një dhomë në një dhomë tjetër, duke mbyllur derën pas meje. Pata një ndriçim të shpejtë të një bote tjetër. Më në fund e dija se për cfarë flisja më parë. Megjithëse përvoja ime nuk ishte aq e dukshme sa e Palit, brënda meje ndodhi një tërmet i fuqishëm dhe themelet e mija u shkundën tërësisht. Ishte fillimi i fundit të karrjerës sime si predikues për Religjionin e Organizuar. Unë pashe Jezusin e vërtetë dhe kuptova se Ai nuk ngjante me atë që mishi dhe gjaku të zbulon. Lavdi Zotit!

----------


## marcus1

*"Ka kaq kohë që jam me ju dhe nuk më paskeni njohur? (Gjoni 14:9)*

Është e mundur që ne të kemi qenë të krishterë për shume vjet dhe të mos kemi njohur Zotin. Në fillim e kisha të vështirë ta besoja një gjë të tillë, por tani aspak. Mund ta them me sinqeritet se kam qenë i krishter gjithë jetën time, por Zotin, kam vetëm pak vjet që e njoh. Të quash veten i krishter në ditët e sotme është pothuajse e njëjta gjë si të quash veten republikan apo democrat. Është bërë më shumë një tabelë për hir të bindjes shoqërore sesa një dëshmi e vërtetë se Jezusi është Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë së gjallë, i Cili banon në mua.

----------


## marcus1

*Cili është qëllimi ynë përfundimtar i jetës?*


Besoj se qëllimi i ynë përfundimtar në këtë planet është i dyfishtë:

*1.	Të duhemi nga Perëndia
2.	Të duam Perëndinë*

Vini re se në fillim vendosa të duhemi nga Perëndia. Nëse nuk jemi dashur nga Perëndia me dashurinë e Tij supernatyrore, jemi tërësisht të pamundur ti kthejmë Atij sikur edhe një jota të vogël të kësaj dashurie ashtu siç e dëshiron Ai. Përpjekjet tona të duam Perëndinë zakonisht shprehen me vepra, fjalë të bukura dhe/apo sakrifica të cilat nuk janë të motivuara nga dashuria e Tij por nga faji dhe fika jonë. Pali tha se ne duam sepse Ai na deshin me parë. Gjoni tha gjithë dashuria vjen prej Perëndisë, sepse Perëndia është dashuri. Jezusi tha se urdhërimi më i madh është të duash Perëndinë me gjithë zëmrën, shpirtin, mëndjen dhe fuqinë tuaj dhe të doni fqinjët si veten tuaj. Ne nuk mund të bëjmë asgjë nga të gjitha këto pa pas shijuar dashurinë e Tij më parë. 

Kur mësojmë të qëndrojmë në vëndin tonë dhe të dimë se Ai është Perëndi, dhe ta lejojmë Atë të na dojë ashtu si Ai do, të gjitha gjërat e tjera do zënë vëndin e duhur. Ne do shijojmë Perëndinë në një nivel të tillë që nuk e kemi ditur më parë, ndërsa hyjmë në dashurinë dhe në hirin e Tij; prandaj gëzimi ynë është një produkt i dashurisë së Tij për ne dhe dashurisë sonë për Të. Si mund të mos jemi të gëzuar kur jemi të mbushur me dashurinë e Tij. 

Megjithatë kjo nuk do të thotë se ne jemi vazhdimisht të gëzuar. Perëndia na kalon përmes flakësh shumë herë; megjiathatë vetëm nëse jemi të cekët në Të dhe nuk kemi mësuar akoma dashurinë e Tij do mendojmë se na ka braktisur. Nëse dashuria jonë për Të dhe njohuria jonë e dashurisë së Tij për ne është rrënjosur thellë, do refuzojmë ta braktisim Atë akoma edhe sikur të gjëndemi në situatat më të vështira të jetës sonë, sepse, ashtu si edhe Pjetri, e dimë se nuk mund të shkojmë gjëkundi, sepse Ai ka fjalët e jetës. Akoma edhe ata njerëz që e duan njëri-tjetrin çdo ditë nuk ndodhen në një gjëndje të një gëzimi të vazhdueshëm gjatë gjithë kohës; që ta mbash këtë dashuri në këtë planet kërkohet punë, sakrificë dhe dhimbje. Megjithatë dashuria e Tij për ne i mban zemrat tona përherë të lidhura me Të, sepse ne jemi Nusja e Tij dhe Ai është Dhëndërri ynë. Ashtu si e shoh unë, nuk mund të ketë qëllim më të lartë sesa të duhemi prej Perëndisë dhe ta duam Atë si pasojë e kësaj dashurie.

----------


## marcus1

*"Ata mrekulloheshin me mësimin e Tij, sepse i mësonte ata si ai që ka autoritet dhe jo si skribët." (Marku 1:22)*

Sa shumë nga çka dëgjojmë sot duke u predikuar në të gjithë botën në emër të Jezu Krishtit nuk është gjë tjetër veçse gargara dhe mendime të shpërndara të njerëzve që vetëm përsërisin ato që kanë dëgjuar nga të tjerë? Ku është Zbulesa e Jezu Krishtit? Cili është ai burrë apo grua që refuzon të konsultohet me mishin dhe gjakun, dhe që thonë vetëm çfarë kanë parë dhe dëgjuar nga zbulesa që u është bërë përmes Frymës? Shumica e mësuesve mësojnë ato gjëra që ju janë mësuar dhe mësuesit e këtyre i mësuan këto nga vetë mesuesit e tyre dhe kështu vazhdon zinxhiri i gjatë deri sa ne nuk kemi më zbulesë të lindur nga Fryma. Ne kemi njohuri intelektuale të gjeneratës së tretë dhe të katërt, manën e djeshme dhe doktrina të kaluara dorë më dorë nga njerëzit. 

Ashtu si një vëlla e ka thënë: ka shumë eko në tokë, por të pakët janë zërat. Ekziston një diferencë jashtëzakonisht e madhe midis së përsëriturës e atyre gjërave që ke dëgjuar dhe së thënit ato që ke përjetuar vetë. A duhet të habitemi që kemi shumë mësime por aspak njohje të së Vërtetës që vjen vetëm si rezultat i përvojës sonë? Nëse flasim nga vetja jonë, atëhere do japim vetëm njohuri, por nëse zgjedhim të flasim vetëm me anë të zbulesës ne mund të japim jetë. Vetëm zbulesa mund të ndryshojë një person.

----------


## marcus1

*Tani ai ishte në Betania, në shtëpinë e Simonit lebroz, dhe ndërsa ishte në tryezë, hyri një grua me një enë alabastri me vaj të parfumuar me nard të vërtetë, shumë të kushtueshëm; ajo e theu enën prej alabastri dhe ia derdhi vajin mbi krye. (Marku 14:3)*

Mbase mund të gjëndesh në një vënd të vetmuar sepse Zoti dëshiron të të përdorë që të krijojë një vënd në shkretëtirë për Të. Nëse Zoti ka vënë nevojën e Tij për një vënd të tillë në zemrën tënde, atëhere konsideroje zemrën tënde si një vënd "Betani" dhe merre si diçka midis teje dhe Zotit. Jepi Zotit tokë (nga zemra jote) mbi të cilën mund të ndërtojë. Jepi Atij vëndin e Tij. Mos kërko për turma njerëzish. Është më mirë të kesh një, dy, apo tre që mblidheni së bashku si Betanija e Zotit, sesa të kesh qindra mijëra vetë të mbledhur së bashku si diçka krejt ndryshe nga Betania. 

A ka njeri në këtë botë që mund të takohen me të vërtetë me qëllim t'i shërbejnë Zotit dhe të "humbasin" veten e tyre në adhurim, duke mos menduar për asnjë çast për nevojat e tyre, por duke dhënë jetën e tyre tërësisht për kënaqësinë e Zotit? Lutem që të ngjallet diçka bërnda dikujt që ta konsiderojë seriozisht këtë para Zotit. Shumë janë thirrur, por pak janë zgjedhur.

----------


## marcus1

*Pastaj iu priu jashtë deri në Betani dhe, si i ngriti lart duart, i bekoi. Dhe ndodhi që, ndërsa ai po i bekonte, u nda prej tyre dhe e morën lart në qiell. Dhe ata, pasi e adhuruan, u kthyen në Jeruzalem me gëzim të madh. (Luka 24:50-52)*

Betania ka një shpëtimtar qiellor. Ka një frymë që ngjitet lart në qiej. Nëse sot Kisha ka dështuar është kjo: ne jetojmë si natyrorë, të lidhur pas gjërave të botës, njerëz të përbërë nga mishi dhe gjaku që thonë gjëra të mëdha por nuk jetojnë ato që thonë. Nuk mund të duket tek ne dallimi hyjnor, ka shumë pak realitet që mund të tregojë natyrën e kësaj bote tjetër, për të cilën ne deklarojmë me kaq bujë. Ne jetojmë thjesht si njerëz, si njerëz fetarë, akoma edhe si njerëz frymorë, por nuk jetojmë si qytetarë të qiellit. 

Megjithatë, unë besoj se vetëm duke pregatitur një vënd për Zotin, kjo frymë ngritëse do dalë jashtë nesh spontanisht. Është tjetër gjë që ne të mundohemi të jetojmë si banorë të qiellit dhe tjetër gjë të hyjmë në bashkësi dhe shoqëri të tillë me Njeriun Qiellor (Krishtin). Duke bërë të dytën, ne do fillojmë të kullojmë natyrën qiellore të Tij, ashtu si prifti derdhte në Vëndin më të Shenjtë erën e temjanit të ëmbël. Mbretëria e Qiellit nodhet aty ku Krishti zotëron dhe mbush të gjitha gjërat. Nëse kjo gjë ndodh me ne indivdualisht apo si grup, atëhere mund të themi se Mbretëria e Qiellit ka mbërritur.

----------


## marcus1

*"Por ngrihu dhe qëndro më këmbë, sepse prandaj tu shfaqa, për të të caktuar shërbyes dhe dëshmitar të gjërave që ke parë [për Mua] dhe për ato që do të të tregoj." (Veprat 26:16)*

Zoti ka një qëllim për ty dhe një detyrë për ty për të përmbushur. Por gjërat nuk do shkojnë gjithmonë ashtu si ti mendon se duhet të shkojnë. Kjo ndodh sepse Zoti të thërret në diçka më të madhe se vetja jote, diçka që kalon përtej mundësisë tënde, diçka që nuk mund ta krijosh as përjetosh pa Të. Kjo kërkon kohë. Noa eci me Perëndinë për 500 vjet dhe ju desh 100 vjet për të ndërtuar arkën. Abrahamit ju desh të bëhej 100 vjec që të shihte premtimin e Perëndisë të realizohej. Moisiu qëndroi 40 vjet në Egjipt, më pas 40 vjet të tjera në shkretëtirë, pra se Perëndia ta dërgonte atë tek Faraoni. Jezusit ju desh te pregatitej për 30 vjet për shërbesën tokësore të 3 vjetëve e gjysm. 

I dashur vëlla, e dashur motër: ec me Perëndinë. Gjej Hir. Zbulo Atë. Përqëndrohu tek e të qenit, jo tek e të bërit. Dhe kur të vijë koha për ty të bësh diçka, do jesh i bindur se vepra jote që rrjedh prej dashurisë, do jetë vepra që Perëndia do bekojë.

----------

